# Shower Steamer Question



## cheri_j (Nov 29, 2017)

Every internet recipe for shower steamers uses an essential oil. My question is: Can you substitute the essential oil for a fragrance oil? I have so many fragrance oils I just love. Besides, essential oils are so much more expensive. I already have enough issues explaining this cost or that cost to my husband who just doesn't get it. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 29, 2017)

I've never made a shower steamer, but I don't see why not. I think you are seeing essential oils b/c natural is very in right now, especially for people who are making their own products. I also think that shower steamers are often intended to have some kind of "therapeutic" effect - such as relaxing you (for sleep), invigorating you (for the day), or to off sinus relief. 

Also, many EOs are as cheap as FOs. Lavender, mint, lemongrass and eucalyptus leap to mind as being inexpensive. Check out a local health food store for NOW brand. Do not use DoTerra or YoungLiving - that's where you are paying big bucks! EOs are much cheaper online, but if you just want a bit of peppermint (for example) to play with, you can pick up a little bottle.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, you can use FO's.  I use EO's in the few I make.  I make Eucalyptus/Menthol/Camphor, Lavender, Peppermint/Camphor/menthol.  I've seen folks use FO's too.


----------



## Cellador (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm sure there's no problem using FOs. I might have to do that myself sometime.
I gave up making them with EOs because I felt like I had to use so much to get the scent strength I wanted. Plus, it's literally like pouring EOs down the drain.


----------



## cheri_j (Nov 29, 2017)

Whew!  A bullet dodged!  I went crazy at WSP last month and bought over $100 of FOs.  I didn't even want to try to slide by with buying more supplies just yet.  "Use what you have!" is my husband's mantra.


----------



## Cellador (Nov 29, 2017)

cheri_j said:


> Whew!  A bullet dodged!  I went crazy at WSP last month and bought over $100 of FOs.  I didn't even want to try to slide by with buying more supplies just yet.  "Use what you have!" is my husband's mantra.



Any good ones? I am a sucker for FO's these days...:twisted:


----------



## Stacyspy (Nov 29, 2017)

I use FOs in my steamers. When I was doing my testing, folks couldn't tell the difference between the EOs and FOs. It was much easier to justify the cost of FOs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2017)

cheri_j said:


> My question is: Can you substitute the essential oil for a fragrance oil?


Hi Cheri! Of course you can use FOs in shower steamers. The only thing I'd advise is that you check the use rate for each FO because they are not all the same. You'll find that information by clicking on the "Directions" tab for each FO. 

Also, if you haven't done so already, WSP has recipes for shower steamers/bath bombs in their formulary section. They also carry powder colorants specifically for bath bombs in sample sizes. You only need 0.15cc (1/32 tsp) scoop per 16 oz. ingredients, so the sample size is enough to do lots of shower steamers.


----------



## cheri_j (Nov 30, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hi Cheri! Of course you can use FOs in shower steamers. The only thing I'd advise is that you check the use rate for each FO because they are not all the same. You'll find that information by clicking on the "Directions" tab for each FO.
> 
> Also, if you haven't done so already, WSP has recipes for shower steamers/bath bombs in their formulary section. They also carry powder colorants specifically for bath bombs in sample sizes. You only need 0.15cc (1/32 tsp) scoop per 16 oz. ingredients, so the sample size is enough to do lots of shower steamers.


 

Does the rate matter since the shower steamer doesn't come in contact with the skin?  I am planning on using the correct amount, but am just curious.  

I'm headed over to WSP to find those recipes!  Thank YOU!

I bought all of the bath bomb colors during their cyber Monday sale and am anxiously awaiting my order!


----------



## LilyJo (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes it does, the allergens im the FO can cause a reaction without touching the skin - think of candles or similar!


----------



## Dahila (Nov 30, 2017)

you can use FO but the reason people use shower steamer (like me ) is to have some benefits like clearing sinuses,  or relaxing before sleep,  In this case it is not working.....with FO.  Dixie is right,  some of the eo are cheaper than FO at least in Canada.


----------



## Susie (Nov 30, 2017)

If you are making sinus clearing steamers, use menthol crystals dissolved in whatever FO you are using.  They do the job, and are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2017)

cheri_j said:


> Does the rate matter since the shower steamer doesn't come in contact with the skin?


From a practical POV, in addition to the cautions others mentioned, you don't want to use any more fragrance than you have to -- just a waste of $.


----------

